# 942 + DPP 44 + diplexer possible?



## spiff72 (Aug 20, 2004)

I have a question about how the 942 is hooked up...

I currently have a Dish 811 and a TV that has both an integrated QAM tuner and ATSC tuner. I also have an older TV hooked up to a 2700 series Dish receiver - a pretty old one...

Current configuration:
One of the outputs from my dish goes into a diplexer - which I use to combine the satellite signal and a cable signal onto my "in the wall" coax. There is another diplexer on the other end (behind the TV) that separates the sat and cable signals so I can feed the TV with cable and the sat receiver gets the sat signal it needs (this one is the 811). I also have another cable that comes from another cable outlet for my OTA antenna (split to the Dish 811 and the TV's internal ATSC tuner), but this is another issue...

This same thing is repeated at my old TV and receiver (without any OTA requirements).

I would like to upgrade to the 942 (replacing the 811), but I know that I would need to upgrade my LNB's and add a DPP 44 switch. This would then combine (stack) the two tuner feeds onto one Coax cable.

My question is this:

Can you use the DPP 44 switch to feed the two-tuner Dish receiver with a single coax cable, and STILL be able to diplex the cable signal onto that same cable? I might have less need for the cable service with 2 tuners on the 942, but I still rely on it for my HD locals (3 of the 4, actually - my local CBS affiliate wont let the cablco carry their HD signal - this is why I still have the antenna.)

Thanks very much!
Jeff


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

Although not your specific situation, I have diplexed OTA and Sat from a DPP Twin to a 942 on a single coax. Ran the Sat output to a DPP separator for the 942 Sat tuners, and the OTA into the antenna connection and it worked fine. You should insure the diplexers are rated to 2150 MHz to be compatible with the DPP specs. Some diplexors are only rated to 2050 MHz and I'm not sure if that would cause a problem or not.

Doug


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I have 2 sets of Diplexers on DPP 4:4 lines for 2 - 942s. I also use separators on the same lines but note the separators must go on the line after the diplexer e.g line from wall --> diplexer ---> separator ---> 942


----------



## spiff72 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for your posts.

It looks like it works!

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

General notes on this topic:

There is NO difference between DishPro and DishProPlus in this context. Both use 2 bands of transponders on exactly the same frequencies (950-1450 and 1650-2150MHz). The only difference is which transponder set goes where, and that has nothing to do with diplexing.

The diplexers must be the closest devices to each other on the cable. That's true for ALL installations of any type.

When using the DPP Separator, it must be the closest device to the receiver.

When using a power inserter that is farther from the switch than the diplexers, high-current diplexers MUST be used.


----------



## spiff72 (Aug 20, 2004)

One other diplexer question (but I am pretty sure that the answer is "no"):

Is there any way to diplex an antenna signal, a cable signal, and the satellite feed onto one coax cable? I know that the cable/satellite thing works because they are different frequencies, but could I somehow feed my antenna on this cable so I won't have to run a separate cable around the corner from my spare bedroom?

I guess what I am asking is whether diplexers can be cascaded to accomplish this, or are the cable and OTA freqencies to close together (or are they the same)?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Cable and OTA bands overlap, but depending on your cable system, may not be "the same". In any event, the bands ARE the same, so it won't easily work.

If you were after a specific channel from OTA, you could use some narrow bandpass filters to git-r-done, but that's an expensive way to just save a cable run.


----------



## spiff72 (Aug 20, 2004)

Is a bandpass filter that expensive? More than ripping out drywall and running through a bunch of ceiling joists? :sure: 

I would like all the possible channels though...that way I can still record HD locals when I need to (with my Powerbook and Mits Firewire enabled TV). Cable recording is still not supported on my Mits TV over firewire (it sends all the streams on the cable channel and overwhelms the recording device).


----------



## sfgtwsac (Jun 10, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> General notes on this topic:
> 
> When using a power inserter that is farther from the switch than the diplexers, high-current diplexers MUST be used.


What exactly do you mean by "high-current." Is there a particular model diplexer that I should look for in this context.

Also, I plan on diplexing to my 942 which is currently fed by a single run coming off port 2 on the DPP 44 and then seperated using a DPP Seperator at the rear of the 942. Thus, the power inserter would not actually be located between the diplexer and the 942. However, the diplexer will be closer to the DPP 44 Switch than the power inserter. Do I still need a "high current" diplexer if its not on the port 1 cable path with the power inserter?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

You would need ONE high-current diplexer - for the switch end.

Think it through. 

As for where to get them, I know E* has them, but other than that, no clue - I've never had to use one myself - I always find another way.


----------



## sfgtwsac (Jun 10, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> You would need ONE high-current diplexer - for the switch end.
> 
> Think it through.
> 
> As for where to get them, I know E* has them, but other than that, no clue - I've never had to use one myself - I always find another way.


In the end, the antenna installer had diplexers with him that worked fine. I'm not really sure what type they are, but the the diplexing of the antenna and single sat feed to the 942 are working fine.


----------

